# Wanted: MAUI August 2nd - 9th



## davevt98 (Jun 17, 2015)

I am looking for this week.  Prefer at least a 1 bedroom.  Thank you.


----------



## RobSedgwick (Jun 18, 2015)

*Marriott in Orlando 8/2-8/9 2bd/2ba*

Would you consider going to Orlando for those dates?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2015)

RobSedgwick said:


> Would you consider going to Orlando for those dates?



Orlando, in August?

Versus Maui in August?


----------



## davevt98 (Jun 21, 2015)

We are booked for Maui.  Thanks


----------

